# Basic carburetor adjustments for an "H"



## WayneinMaine (Jul 17, 2012)

Can anyone give a new Farmall owner some general guidelines on setting the carb adjustments on a 1940 "H"? The machine is new to me and the float/needle valve is letting too much gas through. (the carb drips gas when the machine is not running...the last owner used a vice grips on the gas line...not a good solution.) I haven't torn the carb down yet. For the record, I drove it home 14 miles and it ran great, but now acts like it's dying, poor old girl. I have a repair manual that came with it (a reproduction of what appears to be the original service manual, not the operator's manual). There is an idle mixture jet (on the side) and a main jet (on the bottom of the fuel bowl, angled) that are both adjustable, but I have no reference as to where to start with them.

I'm ordering a carb kit for it, and would appreciate having a place to start once the carb is rebuilt. Somewhere to start, something like "from just bottomed, turn the ___ jet one (2? 3?) turns out" would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance,
WayneinMaine


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll see if I can dig up my service manual for my Farmall H. Its out in the shop, which is a bit of a mess right now.


----------

